# Which one would you go for ?



## Infiniquity (Mar 10, 2018)

or


----------



## Saxer (Mar 10, 2018)

First one.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Mar 10, 2018)

yep...first one. Clarity above all.


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 10, 2018)

First one!


----------



## lupaul (Mar 10, 2018)

First!


----------



## altruistica (Mar 16, 2018)

First. I was just looking at it, trying to work out what you were meaning with the notation and it struck me that graphically if you made the A and D semibreves in the second bar (I'm presuming treble clef) smaller than the E semibreve, it would be graphically more akin to what the auditory response of the music was.


----------



## Infiniquity (Mar 20, 2018)

altruistica said:


> First. I was just looking at it, trying to work out what you were meaning with the notation and it struck me that graphically if you made the A and D semibreves in the second bar (I'm presuming treble clef) smaller than the E semibreve, it would be graphically more akin to what the auditory response of the music was.



Many thanks for helping. Using the small noteheads in sibelius notation menu I get the following result. 




Do you confirm this is what you meant?


----------



## stacever (Apr 4, 2018)

No. Rejected. Use full size noteheads.


----------

